# First Shine



## bam (Feb 3, 2014)

What I plan to do this weekend after she comes back from the body shop..

Wash/Dry
Black T-Cut
Wash/Dry
Poorboys Black Hole Glaze
Wash/Dry
Dojo Purple haze wax

Any tips?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Noooooooo, not Tcut!!!!!

Autoglym super resin polish would me much better


----------



## bam (Feb 3, 2014)

Wont be T-Cutting it then! :lol:

Got a bottle of that Super resin polish on its way. Will post results.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not a fan of SRP it is full of fillers that's why you get so much dust when you use it


----------



## Nick-ST (Apr 14, 2013)

What are you having done at the bodyshop as I thought it was recommended if having any areas sprayed to not use polish for a week or so? Or am I dreaming that up?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Nick-ST said:


> What are you having done at the bodyshop as I thought it was recommended if having any areas sprayed to not use polish for a week or so? Or am I dreaming that up?


No you're not - fresh paint (even paint cured in an autoclave/oven) will still need 2-3 months to fully harden.

See: http://www.meguiarsonline.com/forums/sh ... resh-paint

http://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topi ... 3&t=213501


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

I'd leave that about 2 weeks before you even consider touching new paint.


----------



## de coco (Dec 27, 2013)

Fresh paint is a bit of a grey area, some people will tell you one thing and others another, If your painter is any good ask them for advice and they should steer you in the right direction. I'll advise avoid using T cut at all costs! Its a heavy cutting compound used to remove severe scratches & marring, your paint is fresh! It will have been polished after coming out of the booth and if your painter is good with his machine polisher you won't have any imperfections or buffer trails when you get the car back.

People say to leave the paint 2 weeks to "cure properly" or to "gas out". This is where there are mixed signals but your painter should advise you! People say modern paint once applied and the lacquer baked for the recommended times your able to go at the car with your usual detailing routine, but like I said your painter should advise you.

Maybe I'm just overly cautious but I've always played it safe and used products which are Fresh paint approved such as Optimum Car Wax or Meguiars MO7 & avoided using sealants or anything strong until the 2 weeks have passed. no super resin, no quick detailer, no AIOS.

Make sure your washing technique is up to scratch before your wash or you might end up putting fresh scratches or swirl marks into the paint and nobody wants that if they've paid for a shiney new paint job!


----------



## bam (Feb 3, 2014)

Cheers for the advice, I bought the the car with some minor dents / scratches and chips which is why its in the body shop in the first place.

Ive now got the super resin and ill be holding off for a few weeks to let the paint harden before the shine. Might try and hold out 3+ weeks I suppose the longer the better with fresh paint unless Im extra careful with it!

Lucky i didn't go straight in with the T-Cut, 3 days after. [smiley=argue.gif] hahaa


----------



## bam (Feb 3, 2014)

This is the second time ive done the full SHINE process: Wash Dry Tcut SRP Poorboys and Purple Haze wax. Pics ATTACHED.


----------



## bam (Feb 3, 2014)

Finish


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

So you used T-Cut then?  lol

TBH whenever I've used the SRP I can still see what I dont want to see, I dont know if I'm not going at it heavy enough or what but its annoying the hell out of me

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> TBH whenever I've used the SRP I can still see what I dont want to see, I dont know if I'm not going at it heavy enough or what but its annoying the hell out of me
> 
> J
> xx


To be honest, if the swirling/scratches are not very light, SRP won't fill them completely. SRP can help mask/reduce the appearance but rarely removes them visually unless *very *light


----------

